# Me ( and Fizzy ) are getting a new puppy



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Went to see this little guy yesterday  he is only 6 weeks old so I won't be getting him home for a while yet .. I am totally in love already  

Been thinking about getting another puppy for me & fizzy and this guy is just so perfect ..... 

The whole day felt right , reading an add in the paper , had a great feeling about the breeder , she was wonderful listened to everything I said and asked , just have a great feeling about the whole situation  

Put a deposit on him & now I'm all excited  

Sara xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thinking of calling him ' Kirby ' 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

This is his mum & dad , they were both a good size and very friendly


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

aw look at that little face! how can you not fall in love with that?!
bobo and i are happy for you and fizzy! we cant wait to officially meet
*kirby* =)


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

oh and his paws! :gasp: so cute :blob5:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww sara what a cutie !!!! i would be in love too !! and he suites fizzy's coloring :wink: 
i love the name kirby too , i had a kirby once in my class at school
weren't you looking for a girl ?

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you so much , i've not had any sleep at all LOL keep thinking about him  He also has a little white bit on his face , above his lip & a white mark where his collar would go ( only on half of his neck ) she was calling
him half collar :lol: and a tiny white tip on the end of his tail 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> weren't you looking for a girl ?
> 
> kisses nat


I was thinking of a girl but when I saw them all I feel in love with this boy  also fizzy likes to play so I thought a boy would be better to play fight with


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah you are right ! my girls can play better together than with cosmo ...so i still have to provide playdates for him :? :wink: 
and boys are such loving mommy's boys  
i hope time flies fast for you :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Nat  can't wait to get him , I'm sure Fizzy will be a good lad with a new puppy , he is a really kind dog  I've told him all about Kirby and he seems quite happy about the idea  he REALLY sniffed me loads when we got home from the breeders  

( lol it was 120 miles away :shock: so took 2 hours :shock: and we didn't get home till 11pm , But I don't mind it was worth all the effort     )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Another photo ( wish i'd taken more ! I was to excited I couldn't hold the camera still  )


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

What a perfectly gorgeous little boy! I love him already! Such a gorgeous little head  I bet he and Fizzy will be great mates! They match perfectly :shock: you're gonna have a pair of black and white heart stealers!!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Sara, he is really sweet I love his innocent little face! You are sooo lucky to be getting another puppy, my husband wont let me have another  
Cant wait to see more pics of him...Kirby suits him too!  :wave:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

he is adorable. everyone is getting new puppies, lol i am so happy for you he is so cute, and i think fizzy dave will be glad to have a little brother :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Look at his adorable little apple head! He is a heart stealer for sure. I bet Kirby and Fizzy will be best buds in no time at all and how great for you to have two such lovely boys. I'm so happy for you! :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Kirby is a cute name! He is so adorable! I'm happy for you!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

So happy for you Sara , he is beautiful . I m sure him and Fizzy will be best buds


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

:blob7: He's adorable!! I love how he's black & white, like Fizzy! How exciting for you, especially since you've been thinking about this for a good while. Are you going to sit Fizzy down and have the "you're getting a new brother" talk with him or is it going to be a surprise?

Cooper says he can get some cigars and come over when Fizzy's new brother arrives so they can be the proud new siblings!

:blob7: I'm just so happy for you!!! :blob7:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Are you going to sit Fizzy down and have the "you're getting a new brother" talk with him or is it going to be a surprise?
> 
> Cooper says he can get some cigars and come over when Fizzy's new brother arrives so they can be the proud new siblings!


 I had a little chat with Fizzy last night and he is ok with the idea  
he said ' cool when you feed Kirby 4 times a day you can feed me too  ' 


Fizzys message to Cooper " yeah come on over cooper , you can come for a walk with me and my little brother when he is old enough to come out and ALL the ladies will rush to us as we will have a cute youngster with us  8) "


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:hello1: ccasion2: CONGRATS!! ccasion2: :hello1: 

 He's GORGEOUS Sara. I'm sooo happy for you and Fizzy!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

My goodness, I can just see Fizzy and Cooper indoctrinating innocent little Kirby into the ways of the big guys. They'll have him drinking beer and chasing the ladies in no time flat. I fear for you, Sara.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I know  :lol: :lol: it's gonna be tough for me


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

So happy for you Sara :lol: 

I only fear for the wardrobe department, they are going to have to become like the elves and the shoemakers and work double shifts to accomodate the two dudes  I feel another rail having to be hung for the new additions outfits :wink: 

Well done, you are such a fabulous mum to Fizzy, Kirby couldnt have wished in his wildest doggie dreams to be going somewhere thats gonna love him so much


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats Sara!!!!!! He is absolutely stunning!!!!!! Him and Fizzy really look like they will be great mates. I am sure you can't wait to get him home. There is nothing like living the whole puppy experience over again!!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats! I just saw this...........I am very happy for you


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG - I am sooo excited for you and Fizzy. This is absolutely great news. I know you have been thinking about this a while, and you finally found the one for you. Isn't it amazing how you know how a puppy is just right for you the minute you see them? 

What a sweetheart he is - just look at that adoreable face. How could anyone not love that face? I'm sure Fizzy will be a super big brother, and now your mom and dad will have another "grandson" to spoil. :lol:


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrats :lol: Kirby looks such a good match for Fizzy :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chimom said:


> Isn't it amazing how you know how a puppy is just right for you the minute you see them?


It was a wonderful feeling , I felt just like I did when I first saw my Fizzy , I just knew he was the puppy for me


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it amazing how you know how a puppy is just right for you the minute you see them?
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. My breeder sent me pictures of the puppies when they were only 2 days old and I just Ella was the one for me. I didn't see her hold or anything I just knew. It was really special!  I am so happy for you and can't wait til you get the little guy home!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Congratulations! How exciting.... :hello1: 

I love the name Kirby...I used to read a story book when I was little about a Koala named Kirby....

anyways...LOL

I'm sure Fizzy is going to love him to pieces...but I feel for you in that your gonna have to double the wardrobe....maybe even move your clothes out of the closet to make way for your two little boys  

:toothy7:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hey everyone, it's me chiwi! let's all get together at my house tonight to celebrate fizzy's new brother! hehe, don't worry mama is soooo tired she won't hear a thing soon as she falls asleep!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Kirby is just gorgeous... I am very happy for you...he looks perfect, just like Fizzy Dave.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Sara he is perfect, congratulations!!! You will love having two boys, I know I do!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Congrats sara Kirby looks like a little doll and you will have 2 of the cutest black & white babies. We expect lots of fizzy and Kirby pics


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh Sara he is marvelous. I would be so excited I wouldn't be sleeping either. I bet he and Fizzy are buddies in no time at all.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Chiwi, it's me Marcus, I'll be there. Mom re-supplied the treat cabinet today so I'll bring some stuff.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Sarah he is so adorable


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Your new pup looks almost EXACTLY like my Bijou!! I'll bump her pic up in the pictures section so you can take a look.


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

Aww congrats!! He is precious and I love the name Kirby for him  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay im so happy for you he looks gorgous awwww congratulations bet you cant wait to get him home


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG he's adorable!!! I'm so so so excited for you and Fizzy! You'll have to post tons of pictures when you get him. He's so cute!  :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm still MEGA excited    don't know how I'm gonna cope with the wait  

Been shopping today and got a black collar with 'Kirby' in silver letters on it for when he is bigger , a tiny blue velvet posh collar for him too 8) & a nice tiny harness for when he can go out  

Later i'm gonna go and look online at tiny clothes for him , fizzy says he wants him to have a tiny black puffer Jacket the same as his so they can look cool 8) together 8) 

:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> hey everyone, it's me chiwi! let's all get together at my house tonight to celebrate fizzy's new brother! hehe, don't worry mama is soooo tired she won't hear a thing soon as she falls asleep!



fizzy says " cool , i'll be over soon  my mum has had NO sleep the last two nights as she is so excited about Kirby , so i'm sure she will fall asleep soon and then i'll be on my way :wink: :lol: 8)  "


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Kari said:


> Sara he is perfect, congratulations!!! You will love having two boys, I know I do!!!


I am so excited , I wanna says to people " yeah these two are 'my boys ' "   

I keep saying to Fizzy 'where's Kirby' and he keeps rushing outside and looking around  8)


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations!! I just now saw this thread! :shock: So happy for you and "Fizzy Dave". He needed a little brother.....


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, congrats!! That's such exciting news!! You're going to love having two chis! It's awesome!  Fizzy is going to be a great big brother too!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oops! I forgot to say that Kirby is adorable!! Love his little white paw!! Makes my heart melt!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Kirby is such a cute name!!! I think Fizzy and Kirby look good together too. You are going to be such a good looking family, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

thank you   

I printed out a photo of Kirby & put it in a frame , so when I go away on thursday I can have photos of both my boys with me  ( I already have a great photo of fizzy i'm taking with me & 100's photos on my phone of them both  )


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he is so cute


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

congrads  he is super cute !! fizzy is white with black spots and kirby is black with white spots that is too perfect !!  good luck


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Can't believe I missed this!  What a cute, adorable wee baby!!!  Can't wait to see pics of Fizzy and him together. :wink: You're going to have so much fun dressing them both up and we're going to have even more fun looking at the pics.! :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> congrads  he is super cute !! fizzy is white with black spots and kirby is black with white spots that is too perfect !!  good luck


Thank you so much , I'm so excited about getting him  

Did you get the pm i sent you ? Hope so  

How is little Austin doing ? I would so love to meet him too , shame we live so far away from each other  I know my fizzy boy would love to play with Austin 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> Can't wait to see pics of Fizzy and him together. :wink: You're going to have so much fun dressing them both up and we're going to have even more fun looking at the pics.! :wave:


I can't wait to take photos of them both , I think they are gonna look so good together & fizzy is gonna be so proud of his little brother


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

oooo I'm gonna have to bring Stitchy to Kingston to check out the new arrival, sooo do u know when ur gonna pick him up yet?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> 2pups622 said:
> 
> 
> > congrads  he is super cute !! fizzy is white with black spots and kirby is black with white spots that is too perfect !!  good luck
> ...


yes i got it been very busy lol sorry i didnt respond yet 

austin is doing great hes so spoiled already lol 
i wish we could meet too that would be so much fun


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> oooo I'm gonna have to bring Stitchy to Kingston to check out the new arrival, sooo do u know when ur gonna pick him up yet?


Sarah your welcome to come visit anytime   

I think i'll be getting him in about 2 weeks ( got to talk to breeder she will let him go when she thinks he is 100% ready to go to a new home  ) 

I can't wait :roll:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> yes i got it been very busy lol sorry i didnt respond yet



Cool , glad you got it , no worries re being busy :wave: :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omgggggg sara!!! You did it! You found your & fizzys baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooooooooo!!!!!! Hes so adorable and so cute!!! And just so perfect for you! Hes like the opposite of fizzys colours WAY COOL! Im so happy for you sara- you deserve him and he deserves a great home with you and the FIZZ-ster!! :lol: :wave:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hi Sara, just saw the news as ive been away a while! im so pleased you changed your mind fizzy will love it! the little one's so adorable and looks a bit like fizzy! hope we can meet you guys sometime. lillo loves richmond park which is near you, maybe we can meet there? im still on holiday from uni till the 8th so anytime before then is great for us xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> hi Sara, just saw the news as ive been away a while! im so pleased you changed your mind fizzy will love it! the little one's so adorable and looks a bit like fizzy! hope we can meet you guys sometime. lillo loves richmond park which is near you, maybe we can meet there? im still on holiday from uni till the 8th so anytime before then is great for us xxx



Thanks angela  would love to meet up sometime , but not got much time in the next few weeks  just got back from time away , gotta work full time as my brother is on holiday & gotta look after poorly nan , then GET MY NEW BOY     maybe we could meet up in little while .......


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

sure whenever you have time  xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi :wave: would love to meet up sometime  

( If your ever in Kingston and wanna pop in and say hi ( at my work ) 
your always welcome  :wave: , PM me and i'll let you know when I'm at work ( all day today and tomorrow for sure :shock: :wink: ) 

Sara xx :wave:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

congratulations! i love the name kirby. hes very cute!. Im always drawn to black and white chis for some reason.
mia
x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

thank you so much , i'm so excited  :wave:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

well i hope time goes quickly for you, i found about keeks when she was just one week old, it was such a long wait, plus the breeder wouldnt take a deposit, so i alwasy worried that someone else might get her
mia
x


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

When are we getting our new puppy!!??!! I'm so excited... I just can't wait. :lol: 

By the way, I'm going to have to live vicariously through you with the puppy since I can't get one of my own. Can I be his Auntie??


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> When are we getting our new puppy!!??!! I'm so excited... I just can't wait. :lol:
> 
> By the way, I'm going to have to live vicariously through you with the puppy since I can't get one of my own. Can I be his Auntie??


Aww - I want to be his auntie too. and the Fizzster's auntie too of course.  

Sara, how is your nan doing?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

cooper's mum & chimom !!!!!!!!

ohhhh yeah you can be my boy's aunties      


Just spoke to the breeder and I should be getting him on
sat 10th September ..........     


chimom , thanks so much for asking about my Nan  
she is ok , got hospital appointment to see specialist on Monday so 
hopefully we will know more then  

Sara xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

THATS GOOD TO HEAR SARA,
xxxx 10th will be here soon! :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

:headbang: I'm going to be an Auntie!!! Woohoo!!!

I'm getting the presents ready ccasion1: and I'm prepared for the baby shower ccasion2: I am soooo excited!!

Tell Fizzy that he'll always be my #1 boy though; I don't want him feeling left out. ccasion5:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Just spoke to the breeder and I should be getting him on
> sat 10th September ..........
> 
> 
> ...


woehoe !! the 10th will be here so soon , i can't wait  

i hope your nan will be ok , let us know how the appointment went :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch wants to know can Kirby be his friend  he wants to set up a surrey pups club hehe


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Stitch wants to know can Kirby be his friend  he wants to set up a surrey pups club hehe


OHHH yeah ' surrey boys club '    

( Fizzy wants to be involved too , but he is an older pup  )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Tell Fizzy that he'll always be my #1 boy though; I don't want him feeling left out. ccasion5:



HE said you would say that


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > Tell Fizzy that he'll always be my #1 boy though; I don't want him feeling left out. ccasion5:
> ...


He and Cooper have been chatting online late night while you're sleeping.  

I have to tell you, I think I might be more excited than you are about getting the new pup. It is always bittersweet for me when someone gets a pup and starts posting photos - I want one soooo bad!! If I could afford vet bills and the pain I'd endure from OmaKitty, I'd have a puppy in my house right now!  

But I've decided with Kirby, I'm going to approach it all differently and enjoy "our" new pup! :lol: Maybe it's because we're so cool, sharing a birthday and all. :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> But I've decided with Kirby, I'm going to approach it all differently and enjoy "our" new pup! :lol: Maybe it's because we're so cool, sharing a birthday and all. :lol:


Yeah " our Kirby " is gonna be a little star , we are already calling him ' King Kirby " 8) 8) 8) 


I think Fizzy may have been using my laptop while I was on holiday too :shock: mum says he took it with him to her house :shock: :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> I think Fizzy may have been using my laptop while I was on holiday too :shock: mum says he took it with him to her house :shock: :wink:


From the looks of all the naked dog pics on my computer, I think Fizzy may have done just that. It looks like he and Cooper swapped some photos of Chiwi, Lily and Ruby (among others) without their clothes on. :shock: 

I guess I need to speak to Cooper about that. :director:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I guess I need to speak to Cooper about that. :director:


looks like we are gonna have to have a chat with our lads before little Kirby arrives :shock: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> looks like we are gonna have to have a chat with our lads before little Kirby arrives :shock: :roll: :wink: :wink:


Yes, the last thing we need is for Kirby to be down in the pubs, trying to woo women back to his bachelor pad like his older brother and Cooper. Those two might not be the best influences on a young and impressionable mind. I've even heard Cooper talking about how he and Fizzy are going to take Kirby out to help them pick up chicks because "chicks really dig guys with puppies". We need to sit them both down and have a long talk. :shock:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> cooper's mum & chimom !!!!!!!!
> 
> ohhhh yeah you can be my boy's aunties
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your Nan is doing o.k. Sending good thoughts that things go well at the appointment with the specialist. Let us know how it goes. 

Hugs to you and Fizzy -


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Cooper said:


> fizzy&kirby's mum said:
> 
> 
> > looks like we are gonna have to have a chat with our lads before little Kirby arrives :shock: :roll: :wink: :wink:
> ...


LOL  I'm sure Sara, being the responsible chi Mom that she is won't be letting Kirby go out on the town with Cooper & Fizzy at such a tender age. And I'm willing to bet Fizzy will be so besotted with his baby brother that he'll want to stay home with him. So it looks as if Cooper's Mom will just have to get a little puppy for Cooper to dote on at home too! And I'm sure it'll bring out the maternal instincts in OmaKitty!!! :thumbup: :laughing6:  :wink: 

Can't wait to see pics of your new baby and Fizzy.  and have fingers crossed that all goes well for your Nan with her specialist appointment on Monday, Sara. :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> So it looks as if Cooper's Mom will just have to get a little puppy for Cooper to dote on at home too! And I'm sure it'll bring out the maternal instincts in OmaKitty!!! :thumbup: :laughing6:  :wink:


You've been eating paste again, haven't you? OmaKitty has no maternal instincts... she *killed* a 4-day old kitten I was fostering... and she tried to kill Cooper when he was a puppy. (I really wish I was kidding about that.)

Plus, I've got enough drama on my hands with these two ... the last thing I need is a chi pup running around in the mix! :lol: :lol:


----------

